# Which coilovers to buy....and where?



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

I've been out of the scene for quick some time, and new to Audi's. Looking for some coilovers for my C5 A6 3.0. What does everyone suggest?
Do all coils have height adjustment? How much should I plan on spending?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Which coilovers to buy....and where? (badboyripper)*

Bilstein PSS9s...top on the line, maybe around $1800-$2000 . H&R...great quality, not as expensive as Bilsteins ($1200-$1500), but without adjustable dampening. I bought my H&Rs from PureMotorSport.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Which coilovers to buy....and where? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I've been very happy with my Vogtland coilovers. Firm yet not harsh. Height is fully adjustable but no dampening/rebound adjustment. These CO are setup just right from Vogtland (i.e. excellent spring weights, dampening, etc). Bought mine from Pure MS. Price was around $1200 shipped.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

I read that H&R's aren't height adjustable in the rear. 
Is that true?


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

I here nothing but praise about the bilsteins. will go with them, once i can spend that much$$ on a car i never drive


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (thestryker)*

Bilsteins are VERY nice but I don't see why you'd want to spend that much on a OC setup unless you actually use them to their full potential (i.e. autocross, road race, etc).


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

a lot of my friends say the same thing. I just like to have the good stuff.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (badboyripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badboyripper* »_I read that H&R's aren't height adjustable in the rear. 
Is that true?

Either you read wrong or who ever wrote what you read doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Bilsteins are VERY nice but I don't see why you'd want to spend that much on a OC setup unless you actually use them to their full potential (i.e. autocross, road race, etc).



The reason why is so the the owner can have the PERFECT setup according their desires. None of the "I'll just have to get used to this" business. Once you've riden in or driven a car with PSS9s you'll see why they get such high praise.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

This is right from the H&R website. 
Suspension 
Stage Chassis / Drivetrain Notes Approx. Front Lowering Approx. Rear Lowering Part Number Sug. Retail Photo 
Sport Spring 2WD 40 1.75 1.5 29793-1 $ 369.00 Kit 
Coil Over 2WD after 6/1/97 6 1.6 - 2.5 1.3 29524-2 $ 1,480.00 Kit 

It only shows the rear of having 1.3 of lowering in the rear. 
I'm totally confused.


----------

